# Medical Insurance for travelling outside of Canada



## myip (Jan 13, 2006)

My parent are Canadian.  We usually buy CAA Health insurance for them whenever they travel outside of Canada.  Is there a cheaper option?


----------



## jfrisk (Jan 13, 2006)

If you join CARP (Canadian Assoc. of Retired People) for about $15 for the fist year you can then buy insurance from McLennan Group for better prices than with CAA.

I know because I did the price comparison.  We belong to CAA but for this CARP is better.

Judy


----------



## jfrisk (Jan 13, 2006)

Sorry, in my previous post I should also have referenced www.50plus.com 

Hope this helps you.  Good luck,

Judy


----------



## mikey0531 (Jan 13, 2006)

My father lives in Canada and usually buys his health insurance through TD Bank.  I think there's a max of 17 days out of the country though -- or something like that.  And, he also told me that the woman next door to him bought her insurance through Sears last time she went out of the country.  He didn't know how much she paid but he said it was better than any other prices she'd been quoted.  Good luck.  I wish I had more specifics for you.  Debi


----------



## Lenora (Jan 14, 2006)

Do they travel outside of Canada more than once a year? You can buy coverage for an entire year that costs about the price of 2 short trips. Don't quote me on this part but I think they can stay away 30 days at a time.


----------



## myip (Jan 14, 2006)

They travelled more than 2 times a year.  I am looking for annual coverage.

Thanks,
Maria


----------



## Nepean (Jan 14, 2006)

Just purchased RBC Insurance Annual Plan.  We went to Florida on Dec. 28th and my daughter ended up in the hospital on Jan2nd.  The service was fantastic from the Insurance and the hospital.  We are all under 55 and the cost was $112. for all three for unlimited trips of 15 days or less.

Nepean


----------



## DianeH (Jan 18, 2006)

I purchased medical insurance from BMO/mastercard.  I also bought our trip cancellation/interuption and medical for an upcoming trip.  Both for the year were under $150, and thats for 2.(I'll cancel the 2nd when we return) but keep the other since we travel to the US 2x+ a month.

Diane


----------



## aptiva (Jan 18, 2006)

99% of  Coverages also go by age. Being of a certain age can make a whole lot of difference.

Being of a Certain Age ourselves I can tell you it goes up by a whole lot.

  Iam also almost  certain the Credit Cards  that do give  free coverage  do not do so when peope hit 65.


----------



## haywards heath (Feb 22, 2006)

*Health care coverge in  the USA*

We are going to Coral Springs Florida next week.my wife
Fortunately has    a Alberta Blue Cross plan with her Pension which  includes 15 days in the USA at no addional charge,as we are both over a certain age ,the daily extra charge is $55.00 for both of us.
We are travelling West Jet using airmiles reward miles,they have health insurance available at competitive rates.
Good rate hunting.


----------



## DianeG (Feb 28, 2006)

*Travel health insurance*

All travel health insurance sold here covers both out of Canada, as well as out of province - which also can run up.

Unfortunately, not only is the cost of the insurance "age" and "duration" related, but it's also health-related once a certain age.  Most of the travel health plans, like RBC or what CAA & Sears sell forces the person to fill out a medical questionnaire, if they're over a certain age.  The results of this form will have a FAR greater impact on the cost than their actual age.


----------

